# rycanada's endless connection saga



## Ry

OK, this is really starting to bug me.

Cyberstreet is blocking my IP from accessing EN World (or circvsmaximvs, or the cyberstreet homepage, so it looks like cyberstreet is blocking me entirely).  

This is true for others who have my ISP (Rogers Cable Internet Services) in my area (Richmond Hill, Ontario, Canada).  

The only way I was able to get to this page was through a free proxy, thanks to the help of people at RPG.net (some of whom have the same problem from Australia).  

They told me that no amount of talking to Cyberstreet will get cyberstreet to resolve this problem.  I was hoping that perhaps this wouldn't be the case if one of their clients was doing the talking.

I am a community supporter; it's not right that I can't get to the community.  There are others who are in my situation that don't have a workaround - and btw, my workaround really sucks (slow, and nothing displays quite right).

I'm not mad at anyone at EN World, but if someone could channel my frustration over to Cyberstreet and get them to fix this problem, I would be so much happier.


----------



## Khuxan

I'm one of the Australians who was affected last year - I just used Anonymouse.org. It was annoying, but not that big a deal.


----------



## Ry

Khuxan said:
			
		

> I'm one of the Australians who was affected last year - I just used Anonymouse.org. It was annoying, but not that big a deal.




I feel like it's a big deal because I pay money to help keep this site going.  It matters to me.

And then there's the point that I thought the website had crashed just as WotC dropped Dragon and Dungeon, which I'm pretty upset about.  It was like 2 days before I realized EN World was still available.


----------



## Morrus

The thing is, Cyberstreet isn't blocking anything. We've talked to them about it, and it's nothing they're doing.  Like with the Australia problem, the issue lies elsewhere.


----------



## Ry

Well.. grr... but I guess there's nothing I can do but lie about like rat #2.


----------



## LightPhoenix

rycanada said:
			
		

> Well.. grr... but I guess there's nothing I can do but lie about like rat #2.




I don't know if I'll be any help, but if you feel like humoring me...

If you're running Windows, go to the Start menu, select Run, and in the box type "cmd", without the quotation marks.  Then type, again without quotation marks, "tracert enworld.org".  If you could post that here, it _may_ give some clue as to where the blockage is happening.


----------



## Ry

Will do as soon as I get home.


----------



## Ry

The results:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan Stoughton>tracert enworld.org

Tracing route to enworld.org [65.127.163.19]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     7 ms     8 ms     5 ms  10.104.188.1
  2     7 ms     8 ms     7 ms  gw03.mtnk.phub.net.cable.rogers.com [66.185.90.9
7]
  3     7 ms     7 ms    12 ms  24.153.4.225
  4     7 ms    11 ms     8 ms  gw03.ym.phub.net.cable.rogers.com [66.185.83.118
]
  5    24 ms    24 ms    23 ms  pos-1-0-0.igw01.vaash.phub.net.cable.rogers.com
[66.185.80.190]
  6    24 ms    25 ms    24 ms  if-15-0.core4.AEQ-Ashburn.teleglobe.net [209.58.
27.33]
  7    29 ms    35 ms    25 ms  if-0-1.core3.AEQ-Ashburn.teleglobe.net [216.6.51
.13]
  8    24 ms    25 ms    23 ms  dcp-brdr-01.inet.qwest.net [63.146.26.25]
  9    25 ms    23 ms    23 ms  dcx-core-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.251.57]
 10    51 ms    51 ms    52 ms  tpa-core-01.inet.qwest.net [67.14.3.2]
 11   124 ms    59 ms    56 ms  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.27.50]
 12    64 ms    60 ms    66 ms  65.124.198.234
 13    62 ms    63 ms    64 ms  63-144-217-198.cust.neotechus.com [63.144.217.19
8]
 14    65 ms    61 ms    69 ms  rcarter.cyberstreet.com [65.127.163.19]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan Stoughton>


----------



## IronWolf

rycanada said:
			
		

> The results:
> 
> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan Stoughton>tracert enworld.org
> 
> Tracing route to enworld.org [65.127.163.19]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1     7 ms     8 ms     5 ms  10.104.188.1
> 2     7 ms     8 ms     7 ms  gw03.mtnk.phub.net.cable.rogers.com [66.185.90.9
> 7]
> 3     7 ms     7 ms    12 ms  24.153.4.225
> 4     7 ms    11 ms     8 ms  gw03.ym.phub.net.cable.rogers.com [66.185.83.118
> ]
> 5    24 ms    24 ms    23 ms  pos-1-0-0.igw01.vaash.phub.net.cable.rogers.com
> [66.185.80.190]
> 6    24 ms    25 ms    24 ms  if-15-0.core4.AEQ-Ashburn.teleglobe.net [209.58.
> 27.33]
> 7    29 ms    35 ms    25 ms  if-0-1.core3.AEQ-Ashburn.teleglobe.net [216.6.51
> .13]
> 8    24 ms    25 ms    23 ms  dcp-brdr-01.inet.qwest.net [63.146.26.25]
> 9    25 ms    23 ms    23 ms  dcx-core-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.251.57]
> 10    51 ms    51 ms    52 ms  tpa-core-01.inet.qwest.net [67.14.3.2]
> 11   124 ms    59 ms    56 ms  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.27.50]
> 12    64 ms    60 ms    66 ms  65.124.198.234
> 13    62 ms    63 ms    64 ms  63-144-217-198.cust.neotechus.com [63.144.217.19
> 8]
> 14    65 ms    61 ms    69 ms  rcarter.cyberstreet.com [65.127.163.19]
> 
> Trace complete.




That trace made it all the way to the ENWorld server and does not seem to indicate anything blocking your connection.  What error message do you get in the browser?  Have you tried a different browser?


----------



## Ry

IronWolf said:
			
		

> That trace made it all the way to the ENWorld server and does not seem to indicate anything blocking your connection.  What error message do you get in the browser?  Have you tried a different browser?




Yep.  Tried IE, Opera, and Lynx.  All of them give the general "currently unavailable" message.  I did a scan with Adaware, and another one with trend micro housecall to see if there was some kind of hijack going on, but nothing.  Looked at a Hijackthis log and nothing unusual there either.

Here's the message from opera

[sblock]Error!
Network problem

You tried to access the address http://www.enworld.org/, which is currently unavailable. Please make sure that the Web address (URL) is correctly spelled and punctuated, then try reloading the page.
Make sure your Internet connection is active and check whether other applications that rely on the same connection are working.
Check that the setup of any Internet security software is correct and does not interfere with ordinary Web browsing.
If you are behind a firewall on a Local Area Network and think this may be causing problems, talk to your systems administrator.
Try pressing the F12 key on your keyboard and disabling proxy servers, unless you know that you are required to use a proxy to connect to the Internet. Reload the page.
Need help?
Open the Opera Help.
Go to Opera's on-line support desk.[/sblock]

and IE's

[sblock]
We can't find "www.enworld.org"

You can try again by typing the URL in the address bar above. 
Or, search the Web:  

Go to MSN Search to see complete results for "www.enworld.org". 

  Popular Searches


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Did you intend to go to one of these similar Web addresses?
www.eworld.com
www.e-world.net
www.onworld.com

Check availability or register the domain name 'www.enworld.org'.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More information about this error.
About Results

• Not satisfied with your results? Help us improve. 

Powered by  MSN Search


©2005 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.  Terms of Use  TRUSTe Approved Privacy Statement 
[/sblock]


----------



## Olaf the Stout

I feel your pain.  I still can't access EN World from my parent's house.  Thankfully the problem has been fixed enough that I can access it from dial-up at home.  If we switch to broadband (as we intend to do soon) I will have access problems again though.  Hopefully the issue resolves itself in the meantime but I'm not holding my breath.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Ry

Can someone recommend a free proxy that supports cookies and isn't terribly slow?  (hopefully something North America East Coast based).  I'm using bypasser.info right now and it's pretty brutal.


----------



## Ry

Stupid brutally-slow free proxies.  Two weeks later this is just torture.


----------



## IronWolf

Well, from your tracert it shows your computer can get to the server - though from what you have posted all browsers appear to be having issues.  In your tracert though you did it to enworld.org, your browser errors show you were trying to go to www.enworld.org.

Can you try these two things and report back?

First, tracert to www.enworld.org  (i.e.  'tracert www.enworld.org')

Second, in the browser of your choice try going to:

http://enworld.org

Post back with those results.


----------



## Ry

Tracert www.enworld.org



Tracing route to www.enworld.org [65.127.163.19]

over a maximum of 30 hops:



  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1 

  2    10 ms     8 ms     9 ms  10.104.188.1 

  3    10 ms     9 ms    10 ms  gw03.mtnk.phub.net.cable.rogers.com [66.185.90.97] 

  4    12 ms     9 ms    10 ms  gw02.mtnk.phub.net.cable.rogers.com [66.185.83.105] 

  5     8 ms     9 ms    10 ms  gw02.mtnk.phub.net.cable.rogers.com [66.185.80.162] 

  6    11 ms    12 ms    10 ms  64.71.240.110 

  7    29 ms    30 ms    28 ms  pos-1-0.igw01.ny8th.phub.net.cable.rogers.com [66.185.81.13] 

  8    29 ms    31 ms    29 ms  if-8-0.core1.NTO-NewYork.teleglobe.net [216.6.82.33] 

  9    32 ms    31 ms    31 ms  216.6.97.13 

 10    27 ms    31 ms    24 ms  216.6.97.42 

 11    29 ms    29 ms    29 ms  ix-4-0-3.mcore3.NYY-NewYork.teleglobe.net [216.6.81.2] 

 12    31 ms    34 ms    29 ms  jfk-core-02.inet.qwest.net [205.171.230.22] 

 13    58 ms    58 ms    57 ms  tpa-core-01.inet.qwest.net [67.14.3.2] 

 14    62 ms    63 ms    64 ms  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.27.50] 

 15    69 ms    69 ms    66 ms  65.124.198.234 

 16    70 ms    67 ms    68 ms  63-144-217-198.cust.neotechus.com [63.144.217.198] 

 17   146 ms    77 ms    69 ms  rcarter.cyberstreet.com [65.127.163.19] 



Trace complete.







And... Opera message:

Error!
Could not connect to remote server

You tried to access the address http://enworld.org/, which is currently unavailable. Please make sure that the Web address (URL) is correctly spelled and punctuated, then try reloading the page.
Make sure your Internet connection is active and check whether other applications that rely on the same connection are working.
Check that the setup of any Internet security software is correct and does not interfere with ordinary Web browsing.
If you are behind a firewall on a Local Area Network and think this may be causing problems, talk to your systems administrator.
Try pressing the F12 key on your keyboard and disabling proxy servers, unless you know that you are required to use a proxy to connect to the Internet. Reload the page.
Need help?
Open the Opera Help.
Go to Opera's on-line support desk.


----------



## Ry

I just want to interject that I really appreciate people trying to help me out.


----------



## Keith Robinson

Have you tried just the ip address:

http://65.127.163.19/

That takes me to the enworld home page.  Maybe it's some wierd dns issue?  At least it's something else you can dismiss if it doesn't work.


----------



## Ry

Yep.  Tried that a while ago.  Can Ping it directly too.


----------



## IronWolf

HHhmmmm, not quite certain what is going on.  You can tracert to the site using both names, but none of your browsers work...  Two more ides.

- Confirm that your browser(s) is/are *not* using a proxy server that you aren't expecting them to.  I know you are using a proxy to bypass your issue, but on one of the browsers check its proxy settings and make sure it isn't using a proxy and that there is nothing under the Advanced settings for the setup of the proxy.

- I assume you are going through a home router to the Internet?  If so, make sure no one is playing a joke on you and has restricted access there that is preventing access.

Oh, and one more thing.  From a command prompt, do an ipconfig /all and list what your DNS servers are.  Then, from the same command prompt do an   nslookup www.enworld.org.  

The nslookup will return both the server used to lookup the name and the IP of the name returned.  I am curious about both pieces of information.


----------



## Ry

I've tried with and without router... no proxy servers being used in my browser (I use bypasser.info which is proxy in a webpage).

Here's the NSLookup.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan Stoughton>nslookup www.enworld.org
Server:  dns.rnc.net.cable.rogers.com
Address:  64.71.255.198

DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Request to dns.rnc.net.cable.rogers.com timed-out

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan Stoughton>

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan Stoughton>


----------



## IronWolf

Can you try the nslookup another time or two and see if it eventually resolves the domain name?  I tried one off that DNS server and it timed out the first time, but worked on the second one.


----------



## Ry

You're right.  It's giving me 65.127.163.19 for En World. 

But then again, don't we know that it's not a DNS problem, since I can't get it by typing in the IP address?


----------



## Ry

Here's my IPConfig/all

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan Stoughton>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MIDGEY
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : USB Wireless 802.11 b/g Adaptor
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-BC-78-B1
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.71.255.198

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan Stoughton>


----------



## IronWolf

rycanada said:
			
		

> You're right.  It's giving me 65.127.163.19 for En World.
> 
> But then again, don't we know that it's not a DNS problem, since I can't get it by typing in the IP address?




Oh!  I thought earlier after someone asked if you could connect via IP that had worked.  My fault, I must have mis-read that post.

I am still glad we checked the nslookup (and thanks for posting the ipconfig), since I am not quite sure what is happening, it's good to make sure we are working from the same set of assumptions...    

So, in summary - it seems we can ping, tracert and lookup the www.enworld.org hostname with no issues.  Using any browser on your system though results in a could not connect to server error.  You have no proxy settings set for your browsers.  In addition to multiple browsers you tried it without the router in place.  To successfully connect you use bypasser.info.

Is that an accurate summary?

Try this.  Open a command prompt and type in:



		Code:
	

telnet www.enworld.org 80


That should connect to a blank command window.  If it does, type:



		Code:
	

GET


You won't see your typing, then hit enter.  Does it scroll a whole of lot of text by?


----------



## Ry

Results:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan Stoughton>telnet www.enworld.org 80
Connecting To www.enworld.org...Could not open connection to the host, on port 8
0: Connect failed

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan Stoughton>telnet 65.127.163.19 80
Connecting To 65.127.163.19...Could not open connection to the host, on port 80:
 Connect failed

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan Stoughton>

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan Stoughton>


----------



## Ry

So I can ping but not connect.  Are we *totally* sure that Cyberstreet isn't blocking my IP?  Because that would be mean.


----------



## IronWolf

Do you have a personal firewall installed on your PC?  Is the Windows XP firewall enabled?


----------



## Ry

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Do you have a personal firewall installed on your PC?  Is the Windows XP firewall enabled?




No firewall, windows one disabled (did this a while ago, but I just checked now to make sure).  Recently did a scan for all viruses via trend micro housecall too.


----------



## LightPhoenix

Sorry to disappear!  Started my grad research, and the first week was a little hectic.

This is the only website that you've had a problem with, correct?  Can you connect to www.cyberstreet.com?  Though I'm sure Morrus would have said something, I'd like to definitively rule out ENWorld as being the cause.

I know this is a dumb question, but you've tried deleting your cookies and your cache, right?

Also, I don't know if you've tried this or not, but can you boot your computer in Safe Mode With Networking, and try to connect to enworld.org?  If that works, chances are it's a program on your computer that's interfering, though I don't really know why a program would want to do that.


----------



## Ry

No, can't get to Cyberstreet or Circvsmaximvs, which I also tried.  Same messages.


----------



## LightPhoenix

Have you tried the other things I mentioned?

Specifically, I'm interested in the possibility of connectivity using Safe Mode.  If you can connect there, that will narrow what the problem is down significantly.


----------



## Ry

I will try that when I get home tonight; I had to run off to a gamer social yesterday.


----------



## Ry

In Safe mode w. Networking (windows XP):

Can ping, nslookup, and tracert to www.enworld.org successfuly as before.

Can't connect via telnet, opera, or IE, with the usual messages.


----------



## Ry

Does this reveal anything?


----------



## LightPhoenix

rycanada said:
			
		

> Does this reveal anything?




Yes, and no.

You're not the only one having this problem... it seems Mouseferatu is having problems accessing the site as well, and he seems to be having the same symptoms as you - able to traceroute and ping, but not access the site.

I think, right now, your only option is to call Cyberstreet and ask if your IP has been banned.  Honestly, I can't think of anything else that it might be, though it is a little odd that they would only ban port 80 traffic.  Also, contact your internet provider and see if they're blocking traffic.


----------



## Piratecat

Mouseferatu started having problems yesterday morning, when our service was disrupted for a few hours. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## IronWolf

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Mouseferatu started having problems yesterday morning, when our service was disrupted for a few hours. Any thoughts on that?




Both Rycanada and Mouseferatu were able to ping www.enworld.org.  That means the routing portion between them and the EN World server is working.  The issue we saw with the Australian issues was that even pings and traceroutes were not working.  They would die on the neotechus network (and their support email alias bounced).

In rycanada's case, he couldn't get to cyberstreet's site either, making me think it isn't even something on the EN World itself causing the issue.  Something is filtering their traffic higher up in the stack.  It is possible that something higher up is something on Cyberstreet's network.  At this point it is certainly worth a conversation with them, just to find out if they do any application level filtering on their network.


----------



## IronWolf

And just out of curiosity can someone that is having trouble try this:



		Code:
	

telnet www.enworld.org 110


If you see an OK displayed, just type QUIT to drop that connection.


----------



## Piratecat

I've passed this on to Ari via his blog.


----------



## Ry

tried telnet www.enworld.org 110, 

could not connect on port 110.


----------



## Piratecat

Ari got the same:

"Got the following:

Connecting To www.enworldorg... Could not open connection to the host, on port 110: Connect failed"


----------



## Ry

Can someone post an e-mail address that I should use to contact Cyberstreet?  Still no let up in the problem.


----------



## Piratecat

Sure, but our admin Ironwolf has already emailed them. I'd rather not hammer Cyberstreet with email unless he gets no response. We'll give them until tomorrow before shaking some cages.


----------



## Ry

Thanks P-cat.  I want to get back to regular posting and put up some of the things I've done with my mash-up.  It's like the belated Mitch Hedburg's stand-up act: He'll squeeze the microphone cord, and then let it go - then you hear a bunch of jokes at once, so it's REALLY funny.


----------



## IronWolf

rycanada said:
			
		

> This is true for others who have my ISP (Rogers Cable Internet Services) in my area (Richmond Hill, Ontario, Canada).
> 
> The only way I was able to get to this page was through a free proxy, thanks to the help of people at RPG.net (some of whom have the same problem from Australia).
> 
> They told me that no amount of talking to Cyberstreet will get cyberstreet to resolve this problem.  I was hoping that perhaps this wouldn't be the case if one of their clients was doing the talking.




Who is they, up above?  Is that your ISP?  Just wanting to see if you have talked to them, while we bark up the Cyberstreet tree on this end.

Thanks for hanging in there while we work to get things sorted out!


----------



## Ry

I have talked to my ISP, but of course the response time is best characterized as "glacial" but "They" were RPG.net people that had the problem before (Rpg.net people told me that no amount of talking to Cyberstreet...)

_*Post-coffee edit:  *_

I have talked to my ISP, after a long time they told me they think it's Cyberstreet.  

I talked to folks that had the problem from Australia, they think that Cyberstreet won't respond.


----------



## IronWolf

rycanada said:
			
		

> I have talked to my ISP, but of course the response time is best characterized as "glacial" but "They" were RPG.net people that had the problem before (Rpg.net people told me that no amount of talking to Cyberstreet...)
> 
> _*Post-coffee edit:  *_
> 
> I have talked to my ISP, after a long time they told me they think it's Cyberstreet.
> 
> I talked to folks that had the problem from Australia, they think that Cyberstreet won't respond.




Thanks rycanada!  I wanted to make sure we were covering all bases while we work with Cyberstreet on the issue.  Knowing you have talked to your ISP helps narrow things down once again!


----------



## Piratecat

Ryan, could you please PM your problematic ip address to Ironwolf or myself? I spoke to Cyberstreet this morning, and they do block some address blocks due to spam. We'll need to get them to stop -- but that requires the ip in question.

I've already gotten Mousferatu's.

Thanks!


----------



## Ry

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Ryan, could you please PM your problematic ip address to Ironwolf or myself? I spoke to Cyberstreet this morning, and they do block some address blocks due to spam. We'll need to get them to stop -- but that requires the ip in question.
> 
> I've already gotten Mousferatu's.
> 
> Thanks!




Isn't that part of my ipconfig/all (posted above) or do you need something else?


----------



## Piratecat

I'm sure it is - I didn't reread the whole thread when I jumped on this morning.  

There's a reason I'm not technical admin...


----------



## IronWolf

rycanada said:
			
		

> Isn't that part of my ipconfig/all (posted above) or do you need something else?




The one from the ipconfig /all shows the IP of your computer, which was an IP for use on private networks.  I need to be sure of your public address.  You can check it by going here:

http://www.whatismyip.org/

from a browser.  That's the address I will need to pass along to cyberstreet,

Thanks!


----------



## Ry

And the answer: 99.246.210.39


----------



## IronWolf

Email sent to Cyberstreet with the IP information.


----------



## Ry

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Email sent to Cyberstreet with the IP information.




Wolf/P-Cat, can you post a message when you get a reply?  So far no luck, but I imagine 48 hours turnaround wouldn't be unusual.


----------



## Ry

Still nada (zero, zilch, niente - bupkiss)  

Did Mouse have better luck?


----------



## Piratecat

I wasn't at work today, Ryan, so I'm not sure of the latest. We'll stay on top of this to figure out the problem.


----------



## Mouseferatu

Still no luck for me. I can post right now, because I'm at my mother's place, but as of this afternoon when I left home, I still couldn't get here from my own connection.


----------



## IronWolf

I heard back from Cyberstreet and the filtering they do would not let the pings and traceroutes from Windows work.  So there is still something not adding up.

This is a long shot, but can someone having trouble please download the demo version of PingPlotter standard here:

http://www.pingplotter.com/standard.html

Install that, then open it and go to Edit | Options.  Click on Packet and switch the Packet type to UDP Unix style in the drop down.  Then say okay and back in the main windows type in www.enworld.org as the address to trace to.  Set the sampling number to 3 or 5.  Then click the Trace button.  Let me know what it says.


----------



## Ry

OK, trying Wolf's suggestion...  (I'm posting using bypasser.info as a web-based proxy, it's really slow)

I followed Wolf's suggestions, then tried selecting copy-as-text and pasted below:

Target Name: www.enworld.org
         IP: 65.127.163.19
  Date/Time: 12/05/2007 12:26:24 PM to 12/05/2007 12:28:39 PM

 1    2 ms    2 ms    2 ms    2 ms    2 ms    2 ms    1 ms    2 ms    1 ms    2 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2    9 ms    9 ms    7 ms   10 ms  608 ms   10 ms    9 ms    9 ms    8 ms    9 ms  [10.104.188.1]
 3    9 ms    9 ms   11 ms    9 ms  562 ms   12 ms    9 ms   10 ms   21 ms    9 ms  gw03.mtnk.phub.net.cable.rogers.com [66.185.90.97]
 4    8 ms   10 ms   10 ms   21 ms  583 ms    8 ms   10 ms    8 ms   10 ms   12 ms  gw02.mtnk.phub.net.cable.rogers.com [66.185.83.105]
 5    9 ms   11 ms   11 ms    9 ms  661 ms   11 ms   10 ms   11 ms   10 ms   93 ms  gw03.ym.phub.net.cable.rogers.com [66.185.83.126]
 6   26 ms   26 ms   26 ms   26 ms  635 ms   26 ms   26 ms   27 ms   27 ms   59 ms  pos-6-0-0.igw01.vaash.phub.net.cable.rogers.com [24.153.5.230]
 7   30 ms   31 ms   30 ms   30 ms  591 ms   32 ms   33 ms   30 ms   30 ms   30 ms  if-15-0.core4.AEQ-Ashburn.teleglobe.net [209.58.27.33]
 8   41 ms   32 ms   32 ms   41 ms  580 ms   32 ms   34 ms   30 ms   30 ms   31 ms  if-0-2.core3.AEQ-Ashburn.teleglobe.net [216.6.51.17]
 9   29 ms   33 ms   26 ms   25 ms  531 ms   27 ms   26 ms   38 ms   26 ms   27 ms  dcp-brdr-01.inet.qwest.net [63.146.26.25]
10   26 ms   27 ms   26 ms   27 ms  518 ms   82 ms   26 ms   27 ms   26 ms   28 ms  dcx-core-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.251.57]
11   54 ms   96 ms   53 ms   53 ms  498 ms   59 ms   54 ms   53 ms   54 ms   53 ms  tpa-core-01.inet.qwest.net [67.14.3.2]
12  106 ms   80 ms   59 ms   59 ms  490 ms   60 ms   56 ms   59 ms   59 ms   58 ms  nap-edge-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.27.50]
13   66 ms   63 ms   62 ms  128 ms   *       *       *       *       *       *      [65.124.198.234]
14   66 ms   63 ms   62 ms  128 ms   *       *       *       *       *       *      [65.124.198.234]
15   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
16   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
17   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
18   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
19   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
20   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
21   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
22  N/A     N/A     N/A     N/A     N/A     N/A     N/A     341 ms   *       *      [65.124.198.234]
23  N/A     N/A     N/A     N/A     N/A     N/A      63 ms   *       *       *      [65.124.198.234]
24  N/A      66 ms   *      114 ms   *       64 ms   *       *       *       *      [65.124.198.234]
25   63 ms   *       62 ms   *       *       *       *       *       *       *      [65.124.198.234]
26   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
27   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
28   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
29  N/A      66 ms   *      114 ms   *       64 ms   *       *       *       *      [65.124.198.234]
30   63 ms   *       62 ms   *       *       *       *       *       *       *      [65.124.198.234]
31   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
32   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
33   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
34   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
35   *       64 ms   *       *       *       *       *       *       63 ms   62 ms  [65.124.198.234]
36   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
37   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
38   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
39   *       *       *       *       *       *      N/A     N/A     N/A     N/A     [65.124.198.234]
40   66 ms   *       *       *       *       63 ms  N/A     N/A     N/A     N/A     [65.124.198.234]
41   *       *       63 ms   64 ms  N/A     N/A     N/A     N/A     N/A     N/A     [65.124.198.234]

Destination not reached in 35 hops


----------



## IronWolf

Once again thanks rycanada!  I think we might *finally* at least have a more solid finger to point.  I will spare folks the tech details, but take a look at one of your normal tracerts from windows and the one I just had you do with PingPlotter and UDP packets. 

Your last response with the UDP trace is at 65.124.198.234.  Looking back to your normal tracert in Windows you should have hit 63-144-217-198.cust.neotechus.com in that UDP trace, but you aren't getting responses from it.  Looks like we may be back to freaky stuff from the neotechus.com network like we saw with the Australians.

I have a kid begging me to get ready to go to the zoo, so I will be offline this afternoon.  If you could...  As you have time, just repeat that trace from PingPlotter here and there.  No need to post the results unless they change - just later today mention whether they were staying the same or not.

Also, please try the same settings in PingPlotter, but trace to www.cyberstreet.com and post those results when you have a chance.

Thanks!

*EDIT:*  rycanada, I PM'ed you my email address.  There is no point in making you suffer the slow proxy just to report the t-shooting info I have asked for.


----------



## Piratecat

I love Ironwolf.

That is all.

Have fun at the zoo!


----------



## IronWolf

I did some more looking this evening.  The problem area does appear to be:

63-144-217-198.cust.neotechus.com [63.144.217.198]

This is the spot in the traces from remote computers trying to access www.enworld.org that varies depending on which style trace we run.  I have worked mainly off the traces rycanada has provided me.  

I was able to get access to a computer that could trace a path through Qwest's network similar to rycanada's does.  That computer has no issues access enworld.org.  I can run both ICMP and UDP traces from that computer and they both succeed.  In rycanada's case the ICMP ones work, but the UDP ones do not.  That more or less points that *something* on that segment is configured differently for certain IP ranges out there.

It's the weekend now, so support is apt not to be staffed save for emergencies.  I plan on contacting Cyberstreet once again with this additional information.  I am hoping either the more specific information will be enough to give them something to look at on their end or pass along to their upstream provider.  We'll see where that takes us.


----------



## Ry

I'm posting from work... just an update that there's so far no change.   I'll send more data to 'wolf when I get home today.


----------



## IronWolf

I waited until this morning to send an email to support figuring they wouldn't be watching the address over the weekend.  I included lots of traces to help show them where the issue is.  I am hoping with the more specific information they can either resolve it or have adequate information to contact their upstream with.


----------



## Ry

I am posting without a proxy!!!!!!

(Crossing my fingers that this sticks).


----------



## IronWolf

Woo Hoo!  I am glad they finally got that sorted out.  Thanks rycanada for hanging in there and runnnig all those traces I kept asking for.  My last email to Cyberstreet was able to be pretty detailed at showing exactly where the issue was.


----------



## Ry

Hey, I'm just glad to be back!  Thanks IronWolf for all that work!!!


----------



## humble minion

Glad to hear it's working, guys, and thanks to Ironwolf et al for the work they've put into this one.  And I hope it stays up - I've been getting the neotech problem on and off since September, often for weeks at a time.  It sometimes seems to resolve itself briefly, but it always comes back.  Here's hoping you do better than me!

*posting from work _again_, into the second week of no home enworld access _again_, wants to feed neotech to the Eyeball Squirrels _again_...*


----------



## IronWolf

humble minion said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it's working, guys, and thanks to Ironwolf et al for the work they've put into this one.  And I hope it stays up - I've been getting the neotech problem on and off since September, often for weeks at a time.  It sometimes seems to resolve itself briefly, but it always comes back.  Here's hoping you do better than me!
> 
> *posting from work _again_, into the second week of no home enworld access _again_, wants to feed neotech to the Eyeball Squirrels _again_...*




From the computer you cannot access www.enworld.org from, can you tell me what your IP is?  You can go to http://www.whatismyip.org to tell you.


----------



## humble minion

IronWolf said:
			
		

> From the computer you cannot access www.enworld.org from, can you tell me what your IP is?  You can go to http://www.whatismyip.org to tell you.




Will do, but it won't be until Monday (since I need to go home to check the IP, and then come in to work to post it here).  Thanks again!


----------



## Ry

Minion - If you can read this, try going to www.bypasser.info as a portal to enworld.  It allows cookies to work so you can post through it.  That's how I provided my troubleshooting.


----------



## humble minion

rycanada said:
			
		

> Minion - If you can read this, try going to www.bypasser.info as a portal to enworld.  It allows cookies to work so you can post through it.  That's how I provided my troubleshooting.




Nifty site, thanks rycanada!

Ironwolf - whatismyip.org has me at 220.238.20.2


----------



## IronWolf

humble minion said:
			
		

> Nifty site, thanks rycanada!
> 
> Ironwolf - whatismyip.org has me at 220.238.20.2




Thanks!  Cyberstreet gave me the list of subnets that they null route (they are rather brazen with how they do this).  Your IP falls into one of their ranges.  I will email them this morning to let them know.


----------



## Bront

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Cyberstreet gave me the list of subnets that they null route (they are rather brazen with how they do this).  Your IP falls into one of their ranges.  I will email them this morning to let them know.



Maybe I'm missing something, but why would a service provider who sells server space limit any incoming traffic to a particular server that's been purchased by someone else?

I mean, this would be something worth relocating a server over if it's costing the client money (which it likely is in subscribers unable to get access).

Might want to post this info in the Australia thread Iron Wolf, so any Aussies who follow the thread can find out how to send info and get back on.


----------



## IronWolf

Bront said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm missing something, but why would a service provider who sells server space limit any incoming traffic to a particular server that's been purchased by someone else?
> 
> I mean, this would be something worth relocating a server over if it's costing the client money (which it likely is in subscribers unable to get access).
> 
> Might want to post this info in the Australia thread Iron Wolf, so any Aussies who follow the thread can find out how to send info and get back on.




I agree with you Bront.  I  believe their intent was to limit spam, but it is a rather brute force approach - especially when as you said, you provide Internet service to customers.

Good idea on about reviving the Australia thread.  I posted to it letting people know (or to let friends they know that can't access) to get their IP address passed along to me.


----------

